# Mysterious Blue Screen 0x00000119



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey guys,
having some serious trouble with my laptop for a while:

Blue screen every now and then, without any (obvious or reproducable) interaction coming from my side. Thought it was the RAM, so i bought a new set, but the problem is still there...

Blue Screen Log: see attached file

Specs: Acer Aspire 5742 Z
Intel i7 620m (replaced a month ago, yet i had sporadic blue screens every now and then before that replacement. Unfortunately i had an SSD failure too and can't remember what the logs said)
Ram: Corsair 8gb (just replaced yesterday, blue screen problem still occurs, however there were some other black screens after waking the laptop from energy saving that haven't happen since then)
OCZ SSD Vertex 2 120GB (replaced a month ago, since the previous just completely failed, unrecoverably.. 



I'd be very grateful for any hints. If there is any more data that i could provide, let me know!

Many thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF I have moved you to Bsod's Appcrashes and hangs for further help please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

We will need that information as Joe stated
but just looking at the images I can tell you right off the back two things you need to update 

Run windows Update and install all updates available for your system 
Reboot
Update your Video card drivers 
Reboot


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Agreed please see below 

Bug Check 0x119: VIDEO_SCHEDULER_INTERNAL_ERROR
The VIDEO_SCHEDULER_INTERNAL_ERROR bug check has a value of 0x00000119. This indicates that the video scheduler has detected a fatal violation


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replys. I attached the files in the zip folder as requested.

·OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
· x64 
· What was original installed OS on system? Windows 7 Home Premium
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? Retail
· Age of system (hardware) Oct. 2010
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? ~ 1month ago

· CPU i7 620m (just replaced, original cpu was P6100)
· Video Card: Intel HD (onboard)
· MotherBoard: Acer original (5742 Z laptop)
· Power Supply - brand & wattage: Liteon AC Adapter , 19V, 65 W

· System Manufacturer : Acer
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom): Aspire 5742Z-P614G32Mnkk
-DVD Rom replaced with HDD SATA Adapter, data is stored on there and mounted as a favourite true crypt volume 


Furthermore:

All Windows updates installed (i also keep all the other software up-to-date constantly)
Latest Intel HD Drivers installed 

Symptomatics:



Blue screen with info from my first post every now and then (every 1-2 days)


Black screens after waking up from energy saving mode (opening the laptop lid) - HD led blinks every now and then but otherwise the laptop is completely frozen, only hard reboot possible)
Sometimes the black screen apppears when booting up, it showsafter  the windows loading screen and before the login screen comes up. Hard reboot solves the problem most times. sometimes 1-2 reboots necessary.
The black screen seems to be an issue with the graphics too, since once i couldn't even get to the login screen at all -> reboot safe mode-> deactivating and uninstalling the intel hd graphics-> reboot -> graphics driver was reinstalled. (this was last week or so...). However issue reappears every now and then.


Again, any suggestions or help much appreciated


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Update: Driver Verfier run as decribed. Instant BSOD before login window. Dump attached. Apparently caused by dne64x.sys ...


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

So dne64x.sys seems to be caused by the Cisco VPN Client, i uninstalled that.
Rebooted, registry clean, switched on driver verifier again and now it has booted fully and is running without any BSOD so far.

I now replaced:
Cisco VPN Client 5.0.07 Win7/Vista/XP 64Bit
vpnclient-winx64-msi-5.0.07.0290-k9.exe

with:

Cisco AnyConnect VPN Client Version 2.5.3046

Runs smooth....

I'll keep you posted if any more errors reoccur, especially the Blue Screen 0x00000119, otherwise i'll consider it solved 

Thanks you guys, your tools and tips from this forum were a great help!


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Grats you fixed your own issue 
keep us posted if anything else pops up


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good job


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey guys, 
oh well, it is happening again. and i actually lost work, so frustrating... 
So as i said in my last post, i replaced the vpn client and the system ran smooth for some days. there are no more black screens when waking up from energy saving at last. but the blue screen now comes up again.... so after the first one, i uninstalled the anyVPN client, nontheless another blue screen just showed (119).

I reran all the test and attached them. If you have any ideas i'd be very grateful!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tried reinstalling or updating the video driver from the acer support site for your model


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well i installed the most recent one from the intel website (reinstalled that one twice), but the one Acer offers on their website for the 5742z model is rather old:
VGA	Intel	VGA Treiber	8.15.10.2182	77.6 MB	2011/07/12
But i'll try to install that one nonetheless... i'll let you know if that makes a difference!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi many makers will modify drivers for there machines so you have no choice but to use their driver


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

K, thanks for the hint and explanation, just installed that driver and will hope for the best


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Lets see how it goes keep us posted


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

In BSOD analysis we fix the items that cause problems and show up in the memory dump(s) - we base this on our experience with drivers.
Then, when another BSOD occurs, we fix anything wrong with that one.
Eventually we end up with everything being fixed.

When that happens, we're left with either a hardware problem or a Windows problem (hardware is most likely).
***************************************************************
So, on with what I found (this is independent from joeten and loda117's work

perfmon /report shows Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet as being disabled. Is this deliberate? If so, why? Are it's drivers updated (disabled devices still load drivers in Windows)?

Only 68 updates after SP1 - most systems have more than 70. Please check with Windows Update to ensure that you have all available updates.

We've seen a number of BSOD issues with SSD's. Here's the information that I've compiled so far:


> There's not a whole bunch available to test SSD's. The "easiest" test is to remove the SSD, install a platter-based hard drive, install Windows and test for stability that way.
> 
> Here's some suggestions:
> - Update the SSD's firmware to the latest available version (VERY IMPORTANT!!!)
> ...


This device isn't working correctly, it appears to be a part of Sandboxie.
Please uninstall Sandboxie and ensure that the device is not longer listed as a problem in MSINFO32


> SbieDrv	ROOT\LEGACY_SBIEDRV\0000	This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed.


Check to see if Rainmeter is causing problems (uninstall).

dne64x.sys doesn't show in the last 2 or 3 memory dumps, so updating it presumably fixed any issues with it.

Daemon Tools (and Alcohol % software) are known to cause BSOD's on Win7 systems (mostly due to the sptd.sys driver).
Please uninstall the program, then use the following free tool to ensure that the troublesome sptd.sys driver is removed from your system (pick the 32 or 64 bit system depending on your system's configuration): DuplexSecure - FAQ

TrueCrypt is another possibility - but there's no evidence to blame it. We'll just keep it in mind "just in case"

Further info on BSOD error messages available at: http_:_//www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html

*The following info is just FYI, I've already addressed the issues that I saw in the above paragraphs*
3RD PARTY DRIVERS PRESENT IN THE DUMP FILES

```
[font=lucida console]
sptd.sys           Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
iaStor.sys         Tue Apr 13 12:44:16 2010 (4BC49F60)
amdxata.sys        Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
PxHlpa64.sys       Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009 (4A416253)
truecrypt.sys      Tue Feb 07 04:09:36 2012 (4F30EA50)
SbieDrv.sys        Tue Feb 07 18:11:32 2012 (4F31AFA4)
dump_truecrypt.sys Tue Feb 07 04:09:36 2012 (4F30EA50)
avgrkx64.sys       Tue Sep 13 00:02:34 2011 (4E6ED5DA)
AVGIDSEH.Sys       Sun Jul 10 18:36:50 2011 (4E1A2982)
avgmfx64.sys       Sun Aug 07 23:41:46 2011 (4E3F5AFA)
ElbyCDIO.sys       Thu Dec 16 17:58:13 2010 (4D0A9985)
avgldx64.sys       Thu Oct 06 23:55:41 2011 (4E8E783D)
igdkmd64.sys       Tue Jan 10 17:28:09 2012 (4F0CBB79)
HECIx64.sys        Thu Sep 17 15:54:16 2009 (4AB293E8)
GEARAspiWDM.sys    Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
bcmwl664.sys       Fri Jul 01 09:53:54 2011 (4E0DD172)
VClone.sys         Sat Jan 15 11:21:04 2011 (4D31C970)
SynTP.sys          Thu Mar 31 21:30:00 2011 (4D952A98)
cpuz135_x64.sys    Wed Sep 21 04:23:41 2011 (4E799F0D)
ALSysIO64.sys      Sat Jul 09 20:27:45 2011 (4E18F201)
k57nd60a.sys       Sat May 15 08:51:06 2010 (4BEE98BA)
vpnva64.sys        Thu Mar 10 22:23:47 2011 (4D7995C3)
[Color=Red]dne64x.sys         Mon Nov 10 20:01:24 2008 (4918D964)[/Color]
VBoxDrv.sys        Fri Jul 09 16:26:18 2010 (4C3785EA)
CVPNDRVA.sys       Tue Mar 23 15:16:37 2010 (4BA91395)
[/font]
```
 http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=sptd.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=iaStor.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=amdxata.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=PxHlpa64.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=truecrypt.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SbieDrv.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=avgrkx64.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=AVGIDSEH.Sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=avgmfx64.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=ElbyCDIO.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=avgldx64.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=igdkmd64.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=HECIx64.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=GEARAspiWDM.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=bcmwl664.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=VClone.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=SynTP.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=cpuz135_x64.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=ALSysIO64.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=k57nd60a.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=vpnva64.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=dne64x.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=VBoxDrv.sys 
http_:_//www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=CVPNDRVA.sys 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\040312-17659-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Tue Apr  3 08:26:29.657 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 21:17:20.532
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiVerifyDriverReportedFenceId+ad )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x119
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x119_dxgmms1!VidSchiVerifyDriverReportedFenceId+ad
Bugcheck code 00000119
Arguments 00000000`00000001 00000000`000791c7 00000000`0007923c 00000000`0007923c
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\040212-17206-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Mon Apr  2 11:05:06.121 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:33:17.621
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiVerifyDriverReportedFenceId+ad )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x119
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x119_dxgmms1!VidSchiVerifyDriverReportedFenceId+ad
Bugcheck code 00000119
Arguments 00000000`00000001 00000000`00051fba 00000000`00051fe0 00000000`00051fe0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\032912-11029-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Thu Mar 29 05:30:57.653 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:32.699
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dne64x.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dne64x.sys
Probably caused by : dne64x.sys ( dne64x+ff50 )
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_VRF_dne64x+ff50
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`000000f6 00000000`00000084 fffffa80`090bd830 fffff880`0480ff50
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\032812-21496-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Wed Mar 28 09:24:42.939 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:56:05.360
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiVerifyDriverReportedFenceId+ad )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x119
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x119_dxgmms1!VidSchiVerifyDriverReportedFenceId+ad
Bugcheck code 00000119
Arguments 00000000`00000001 00000000`000a645e 00000000`000a6474 00000000`000a6474
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\032712-17394-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Tue Mar 27 07:03:02.504 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:15.925
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiVerifyDriverReportedFenceId+ad )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x119
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x119_dxgmms1!VidSchiVerifyDriverReportedFenceId+ad
Bugcheck code 00000119
Arguments 00000000`00000001 00000000`0000051c 00000000`0000051d 00000000`0000051d
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\032212-22885-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Thu Mar 22 13:25:35.262 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:43:43.308
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiVerifyDriverReportedFenceId+ad )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x119
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x119_dxgmms1!VidSchiVerifyDriverReportedFenceId+ad
Bugcheck code 00000119
Arguments 00000000`00000001 00000000`000652b2 00000000`000652c2 00000000`000652c2
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\032112-17924-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Wed Mar 21 13:38:03.963 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:35.399
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiVerifyDriverReportedFenceId+ad )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x119
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x119_dxgmms1!VidSchiVerifyDriverReportedFenceId+ad
Bugcheck code 00000119
Arguments 00000000`00000001 00000000`00001cc8 00000000`00001cdf 00000000`00001cdf
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\032112-17316-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Debug session time: Wed Mar 21 13:33:05.060 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:49.106
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiVerifyDriverReportedFenceId+ad )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x119
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x119_dxgmms1!VidSchiVerifyDriverReportedFenceId+ad
Bugcheck code 00000119
Arguments 00000000`00000001 00000000`0000c0b5 00000000`0000c104 00000000`0000c104
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you John


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dear usasma,
Many many thanks for this impressively comprehensive analysis! 
-Windows Update is current, all updates except the optional language files are installed
-Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet was deliberately disabled by me since i rarely use it and wanted to rule it out after uninstalling the vpn today. The drivers are from the manufacturer (the latest download available). Thanks for the info that the drivers would be still loaded anyways.
-Uninstalled sandboxie (i can't find the place where errors are listed in MSINFO32 ?! )
- rainmeter is only running since 2 days, removed it anyways to rule it out.
- Neither Daemon Tools nor Alcohol was installed, but Virtual clone drive (which I now removed, too)
-SSD model is vertex 2 from ocz, just received it as a replacement (the first one failed completely (!), it has the newest firmware is running (1.35). I will try this one as the last resort since i don't have a second test drive available right now.

So far no more blue screens, i'm curious how it goes the next days... 

Many thanks again to joeten and usasma, much appreciated!


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

nope, happened again: see attached files... :-(
the error changed to 0x00000101 however..
driver verifier now switched on!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm I'am wondering if you video card is the problem


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

The video card is on-board, part of the processor i changed (from p6100 to i7 620m). It's kinda of a big thing to disassemble it again and switch it, but if you're very sure i'll change it back to the old processor.... let me know


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi let see what usama has on this first can you upload the dump file


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

ok thanks, sure


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just to put my 2 cents into this 

Blue did you upgrade the drivers or did you uninstall the old drivers first and than installed the new drivers? 

if you did not do tha tthen I would recommend doing that and use "driver sweeper" 
Sometimes old drivers leave behind traces and cause problems


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

@loda117: yes i uninstalled them first before installing the Intel drivers from the Acer website, but didn't use driver sweeper. will do so now! thanks


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

You can find the Sandboxie error in MSINFO32 in the Components...Problem Devices section. Alternatively, you can just search for 


> ROOT\LEGACY_SBIEDRV\0000


Did you run the tool that I suggested to remove the offending sptd.sys driver? That's (IMO) the most likely cause for these problems - and as you can see above, the sptd.sys driver was present in the memory dump files.

We've seen lot's of SSD problems over the last 6 months or so. I'm suspecting that the errors are becoming less frequent - but have no firm numbers to support this. For the time being, let's leave the SSD as the last thing that we try fixing.

All the errors seem to revolve around the video.
What settings did you use for Driver Verifier - and which of the BSOD's were the one's that were Driver Verifier enabled (please upload the dump files for those).

You've already done all the stuff with the video drivers, so I believe it's safe to say it's not the drivers. And that makes the next suspect the video card itself.

Do you have another video card that you can try in the system (disabling the onboard card in the BIOS when you do so)?

If not, then try these free diagnostics (particularly the video tests): Hardware Diags Typically onboard video doesn't have a lot of sensors built in - so watch the system carefully during the tests (to make sure that nothing overheats and melts!). If you see anything funny happening - shut the system down immediately!!!


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

OK thanks for the follow-up. This is what i did since then:

-Removed sptd.sys driver, didn't know i had it since i couldn't remember using Daemon Tools, but Virtual Drive installed the same one

-checked MSINFO32: No more Problem devices

-Settings i used for Driver verifier were the ones suggested in this forum' post:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

▪ Special Pool 
▪ Pool Tracking 
▪ Force IRQL checking
▪ Deadlock Detection
▪ Security Checks
▪ Miscellaneous Checks

Unfortunately i only enabled Driver Verifier after the last Bluescreen yesterday (i previously thought the issue was resolved ...^^), since then i didn't have any more BSOD, but Driver Verifier is running and i will keep it active until everything is eventually resolved.

-I don't have a spare video card (i only have on-board video-intelHD) but a spare processor i could use to replace if nothing else works out.

-Will try the hardware diags you suggested tonight

-Unfortunately i had a freeze after i did all the tweaks from above. It was just a pure freeze, mouse wouldn't move anymore (not a black or blue screen but just the whole system unreactive), happened yesterday night at 4:14 am (pc time), attached the logs, will see what happens next.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I have to wonder if the Driver Verifier memory dump was a red herring (misleading)
For example, the dne64x.sys could have a minor issue which causes it to fail - but this may not contribute to the BSOD's.

OR, it could be that there were 2 separate issues - the dne64x.sys one and the one with the video

OR, I could just be spouting out of my butt and there's only 1 issue! :0)

Anyway, it appears that you've fixed the dne64x.sys issue.

Let's test by running Driver Verifier again (using the same settings) and capturing 2 memory dumps before shutting it off. If I'm correct, dne64x.sys won't show up - and we'll see either video stuff or OS kernel stuff in memory dumps. It's possible that Driver Verifier won't even generate a Verifier Enabled memory dump.

Let's also see what the diagnostics have to say.

Lot's of Event 41 errors (system stopped without cleanly shutting down) in the System Event Log. (4 times on 3 April) Did you do this, or did the system do it on it's own?

Lot's of issues with the system trying (and failing) to load drivers for your CD/DVD device. Are you having problems with it? Please check in Device Manager to see what the system says about your CD/DVD drive(s).

Did you have a network outage on 3 April around 2100? There's lot's of networking errors around that time.


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Well driver verifier up and running since this morning, no more issues so far.

-The Event 41 errors (system stopped without cleanly shutting down) were partly caused by me (cold shutdown after the laptop wouldn't react anymore, like yesterday's freeze, or in the past during the black screens where the system was unreactive with a black screen). But the more recent ones were caused by the system itself (the last time happened when the pc was idling, when i came back to it, it apparently rebooted by itself), or basically any blue screen after which the system rebooted automatically after the mem dump.

-I don't know why the system is trying to load CD/DVD device drivers, since i replaced that one with a SATA adapter that connects another Harddrive (in the DVD tray). Should i uninstall the unneeded drivers? 

-Network outage: i don't really remember having a major one?! But i could be mistaken here. Next time anything like that happens, i will note it down to be able to trace that....

BTW, i now ran the hw diag tests you suggested for the video card, no error so far, i'll let it run again later tonight..

So far, thanks again


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Event 41 errors are shutdowns without BSOD's (or, without BSOD's that Windows is able to capture). It's usually due to either forcing a shutdown by holding the power button, or an event such as overheating (which Windows can't see) where the hardware forces a shutdown to save the system.

I'd suggest disabling any CD/DVD devices in the BIOS.
Then uninstall any that may remain in Device Manager (right click and select "Uninstall")

Driver Verifier is probably the most important test to run right now. That'll tell us 3rd party drivers or hardware is at fault. These 2 problems are much more likely (IMO) than a problem with Windows - so that's what we need to figure out next.


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

k thanks, 
yesterday the BSOD struck again, but driver verifier didn't capture it?! i don't know why, i attached a screenshot to verify that verifier is running, but in the dump file it doesn't say VERIFIER_ENABLED_MINIDUMP on it.
Also, it does say again event 41, this time i know for sure that I didn't force a shutdown but instead it rebooted automatically. I have core temp running, and the Tmax is 105 °C (hovering between 50-80°C) so overheating can't be the cause either..

- I can't disable the cd/dvd devices in the bios (it's an acer one with few settings)

- In device manager there is no option saying cd/dvd devices (this will probably show up if i plug it in - so tonight i'll plug it in, uninstall driver and that should do the trick i guess)

Well let me know, i'll update as more bsod occur... (so weird since hard to reproduce....)


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Also, you were right about dne64x.sys, it doesn't show up again, so at least we're getting there i think


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

If the CPU is running up to 80ºC - then that's likely to be the cause.
If this is the temps for the video card - then 80ºC isn't as critical, but can still cause issues.

To check, point a house fan (on high) into the open case and see if that stops the shutdowns/brings the temps down significantly.

EDIT: Just a note to myself - I don't want to forget that there's an SSD in the mix here.


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, when i'm working with office and using chrome, it's around 45-60 (Core temp just gives the temps for core 1 and 2, not sure if the on-board gpu is measured seperately). In the benchmark it does go up considerably (95), see attached pics from your hw diag tools. but i never had any errors during that.

Also the BSOD yesterday happened while the system was more or less on idle, definitely not above 60°C. I can't remember about the others, but i mainly work on this laptop for university, and the gpu is too weak for games anyway.
When i changed the processors i cleaned the interiours and so the airflow is pretty much as in a new device...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Generally the onboard GPU doesn't have sensors.
I suggest that the first thing you look into is fixing the cooling system on this computer

CaptureNew.jpg is (IMO) the most significant

98ºC is way, way to high for your CPU. You must fix the cooling of the CPU.
The, notice the GPU - it has a dip towards the end. I suspect it's a heat issue also, but that's hard to tell with the CPU running so hot.

The plan:
- fix the CPU cooling
- run the stress test again to see if the dip occurs in the GPU again
- if it does, then try a house fan on high to see if you can stop the GPU from dipping.


----------



## Mr.Bluescreen0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey usasma,
just a quick follow up. since our last posts 4 days ago, there were no more issues whatsoever. the system is running absolutely smooth now, seems like the bunch of tweaks you suggested finally did it....
so thanks for your time and useful analyses  much appreciated!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good to hear unfortunately usama has left the forum you will see that in his sig hopefully he return at some point


----------

